# 65 GTO Hurst Competition Plus shifter fitting into factory console



## maverick198 (Mar 3, 2019)

Looking for ideas on shift boot/trim ring fitment using my factory 4 speed console. The console fits just barely over the competition plus shifter but it seems as if I need to cut the trim ring tunnel off for it to operate freely. Not sure my explanation reads right but using my factory console everything just seems way to tight. Hopefully someone else has solved this problem? Thanks!


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi maverick198,

If you are using the factory parts: trans tunnel cover with the round hole, shift boot and fastening ring along with the 65 console, the Hurst Competition Plus shifter with a round (OEM) stick will work and clear.

Good luck


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

I took my console out because my Hurst Competition Plus shifter hit it. This is the one with the rectangular handle.


----------

